# Weekly competition 2010-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 R U' R' U R U' R2
*2. *F' U F' U2 R U' F2 U2
*3. *R U F2 U' R F' U F' U2 R2
*4. *R2 F2 U2 R' U F' R2 F' R2
*5. *F' U F2 U F' R2 F R

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 R U' F' D2 B' L2 U' R2 D' R' F L2 D2 R2 B' D2
*2. *D B2 L D2 F D2 B2 D2 L B L D U2 B2 L R2 D2 R'
*3. *L' U' R F2 D B L' B2 U' F' D2 F R' F2 R D' F U2
*4. *R D L' F' R' D2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R D' B2 R' D2 R D'
*5. *D R F' R D2 L2 D B R B2 F' D2 F L B2 D' L2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Rw B2 U' B' D' B Uw L Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw D2 U' B2 Rw2 F D Rw2 Uw B' D Rw2 D' U2 B Uw2 U' Fw2 L B Fw2 Uw U R' U' Fw U2 R2
*2. *B' Fw D2 B Fw Rw B2 D U' Fw L Rw Fw2 F' Uw' U' Rw' B2 Fw2 F L2 Rw2 R2 U L2 Uw' L' Rw R' Fw2 L' U B' U L' Fw U' L' B' L2
*3. *Fw2 Rw2 R' F2 Rw' B U' F L2 B Fw L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 D2 B' L Fw2 Rw' F Uw U L' Uw2 U' B2 Rw R' D Uw' U2 R2 D Fw Uw L B2 Fw2 D'
*4. *B' Fw' Uw' B2 F2 U' Fw2 Rw' R2 D F D' L' Rw2 B Fw' R2 D2 L2 Rw' F2 L' Uw' U' B F' Uw U2 L2 Rw B' R B Rw2 B2 Uw2 F' L2 R' B'
*5. *D2 B' L Rw Fw' F2 U' L Rw D2 Uw2 B2 Fw D Uw2 B' F2 Rw R2 F2 L2 R D2 U2 Fw' U L Fw F L' Rw2 Fw' R B2 D R B' F' Uw2 U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U' L D' F2 D2 U2 Bw' L' Uw Lw B2 Rw2 Bw' F2 D2 B2 Lw' Uw' U2 Rw' U2 L' Fw' D' Rw Bw Rw B' Bw F L R Dw B' Fw D Dw2 U' Rw' Bw Fw' Uw' R2 Dw F D B' Bw Lw' D Dw U' B2 D Dw2 Fw' Dw2 B2 Bw' F2
*2. *B2 Dw2 U2 R2 U F' Lw R' Uw' U2 B D' R B Dw Bw' D' Uw Bw Fw D2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw L2 R2 U' B2 Fw2 D2 B' Lw Dw Bw D' Uw Bw F2 Lw' Rw' R Dw' Fw' L2 F' U' L' Lw' Rw D Rw2 Fw' U' F2 R Uw2 F D Fw L
*3. *L' U Bw' D' Dw' Uw Lw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw U2 L' Uw B2 Dw Lw2 B' D2 Dw2 Uw L2 Bw' Fw Lw' B' Bw2 F2 U Bw Dw' U B Bw2 F' Uw2 U L2 U L Rw' D' L Fw U' Bw' L Uw L D' Fw' D2 L2 Rw R2 Uw Bw Dw' Uw R2
*4. *Dw B2 Fw F2 U Lw' D2 Uw L2 B D2 B' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw L2 D' Fw Rw2 D' Rw Fw D' U L B2 Bw' L Lw Rw2 R Dw Fw2 Rw2 D Lw B D U' Lw2 F2 D Dw2 Uw Rw Uw B Bw2 Dw' L2 F2 Rw' R2 U2 R2 Fw Lw' D Lw
*5. *Bw2 Dw2 B Bw Uw' F' Dw2 B' F' Uw' B2 Fw' D' Lw2 Dw Uw2 U2 L Lw F' Dw2 Fw Lw2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 Uw U2 Bw' Fw2 F' Lw B Rw' Fw2 Dw Bw2 F2 Lw' Bw Uw Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw B2 D2 F2 R F' U' Bw Fw Rw' R' U2 L' F Rw2 U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' 2D 2U2 U2 L 3R2 2R' 2F R D 2D2 3U' U2 B2 2F2 3R' U 3F D2 3R R' 3F' 3R2 2B2 2U 3F2 3R' R2 D' 2L' 2U' U2 L2 2F2 3U 2U 2B2 2D 3U2 L D' F D' B' 2D' 2L 2B' 2F' R D' 2U' 2F2 R' 3F2 2F2 3R' 3F 3U' B' 2B2 2F2 3U 2U2 2R D L' 2L 2R' 3U2 U2 B' U 2R2 2F' 2U U2 3F' D' 3U2 U'
*2. *3U L' 2L' 2U2 B2 3R2 R D 2U' 2L B 2B 2R' D 2U 3R2 R' 2D' U' 2L 2F' 2L U R2 3F2 F2 U B 3F' 2R' B' 3F 2F 2R' 2F2 3U' L2 3R B2 3F F R2 D 2D2 U' L' 3R 2R2 B L2 D2 2R' R2 2D2 3F2 2F F' 2L D' 2B L' D 2D2 2L 2F2 R B' L2 3R' 2U' B2 3U2 3F2 F2 2D' 3F 2R2 2U2 2L2 3F'
*3. *2U F' 2R 2B2 2R' B 2F' F' D2 2U 2F2 2U' 3F 3U2 U2 F2 D B 3F2 D B' R2 B' 2R2 F2 2L2 D 3R2 D U2 L' 2U' 2R2 2D' B 3F' 2D U' B2 2L R D2 2R R' 3U2 2L 2B2 2U 3R' R 2F2 R 2D2 3U' L' D2 2D2 3F2 F2 2R2 2U2 L 2R R 2D 3U2 U2 3F' 3R' 3U' F 2U' 3F' L2 D' B' F' 2R 2D2 2L'
*4. *B' D2 2F2 U 3R B' 3U' R 2B' 3F' 2F' 2U2 2R' 3U 3F 2D2 2B2 2F 2D2 U2 2B' 2F 2D2 2U2 L' 2L R2 D2 F2 2R B 2R' 2B2 2L B 2B2 F2 2U U 3F' L2 2R2 F R 2D2 3U' 2U 2R R' 2B2 3F 3U L B' L' 3R' 2R2 U 2B2 2L' 2D 2B2 D 2L2 R 3F2 F2 L2 2R2 3U2 2R' 3U2 2B2 2R B' 2B' U' B2 L R'
*5. *2R 2B' U' 2F' R' 3U' 2U L 2L' 2R2 U R B 3F L 2R2 R U' B2 L 2D2 2L2 2B' 2F L 2F' 2L' 2R D' F 2R' F 2L2 3R 3F R' U' 2R' R F 2U 2R2 2B' 2U' F' R' 2D' 3U' U 2R R2 3F' 2L' 2U' F' U2 F2 2R 2D2 2R' B' 2F 2D L' 2D 2U' 3R' 3F' 3U' U 3F2 3U U2 2R 3U2 2R R2 2F' R2 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R' 2R2 3B2 3F 2D 2R 3F2 3D2 3U' 2R' R 2B 3U2 2F2 2U' 3R2 2U2 2B2 3F' 2L2 R2 3D2 B2 2F' 3U U B' 2D2 L' 3U L2 2L' 2F D2 R B 3D U' L' 3F F 3D 3U' L' 2U 2L' 2D 3B2 L 3U 2L2 D' 3D 2R' D 2L 3D' 2L 3B2 R' F 2U2 2L 3U' 3F' F2 2D 3B2 2R' D2 F 3L D' 2D' 3F' 2R 2D2 3R2 R' B 3F2 3R' F 2L' 3B' L' B' 3R' 3D' L2 3L2 B' 3B2 3F F' L' D2 F2 2D' F
*2. *L R' D 2D U' 2F2 U' B 3U2 3B F R2 3D2 3U 2F 2L' 3L 3R2 B 2B' D 3D2 B 3B' F D2 3D2 3U' B2 2D2 3R2 2B 3L 2F2 2D2 L 3R R 3D2 3L2 D 3D 2U 2B 2D B2 2B2 2F2 2L2 2R 2B' 3R' 2B2 3D 3R 3D2 2R B 3D' 3F2 3L2 3R 2R D2 2F F2 L B' 2D B2 2F2 3R2 2F 3R2 U2 L' 3F' 2U2 3L2 D' 3B 3L 2U 3L2 2U2 2F2 3D' 2B' F 2D' 2U' 3B' 3F 3R 2U' B' F' 3U' 2L' 2D2
*3. *3L2 2R' D 2R2 3D2 R2 3B D2 U' 3F2 2F2 D2 F U' 2L2 3B' 3F2 2F L' D 2U2 3L' 2D2 2U2 3R2 3B' 3F' 2F L' 2L' R 3B2 2L2 2B F2 D 2D' 3F2 3U' L 2L' 2D 2U' 2F' 2D' 2U 2L2 F 2L 2U L' 2B2 3L' 2U 3B2 R 2D U' 2B' 2D' 3F2 F' 2L 2B2 3R2 2R' 3D' F' L 2D L2 3L 2R2 3U' U L' 3U 2U2 F L' 3U2 2U2 2B' 3B 2L' R2 2B F' 3U 2F U R2 B 2D U' 2R' F 2U 3L F2
*4. *2F' L2 2B' L2 3R2 3B' 3U2 U2 2L' U' F U2 F' D' 2D 3U2 B2 2L' 3F' 2L' B2 2D 2B2 3F' R2 U2 3L2 3R2 3U 3R' R 3U2 3L' 2R' R' 3F2 3U2 3L 2R 2B' 2D' 3L 3R2 2R2 2F2 2U 3L' U' R' U 3R 3B D' 3U2 B' F 2R B 3F U F U' B 2F2 F' R2 2D U 2L2 R' 2B R' B L 3D' L2 B2 3F' 2L' 2D2 2U 2L' 3U 2U 2R' 2B' D' 2F 2D2 2F2 U F2 3D' 2U U' 3B 3D2 L2 3U' L'
*5. *L2 B F 2D' 2F 3D U2 3F 2D2 3R 2R2 3B' 3F2 2F L2 3F2 2D2 3D 3B' R' F' 2R 2B' 3L2 3D 2B2 2D' 3U 3R2 3B' 2F 2L' 3D R' 3D2 3L2 2D2 B' R' 2D2 3D' 3R 3F' 2D' 3D' 3U2 2F' 3R2 B' D' 3D L2 R D' 2U2 3B' 2R 3D2 3U F D2 2B2 3B 2D2 2F' U' 3L R B 3R2 2U' 2L' 3L2 R' U2 3B' R' 2B2 L 3F2 R' 3F2 3R 3B' R2 3F 2F2 3D2 B' 2B' 3B' F 3L' 2U' F' 3D' B2 2B2 F 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' U F2 R' U' R' U2 R2
*2. *U R2 F' R F2 U' R' F U2
*3. *F R F' R U R' F U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 L U R2 B2 L D R F2 D' L2 R2 F' L' R2 U F2
*2. *B L D' L' R' B U' F R2 U2 B' L2 D' R' U2 R' F2 U2
*3. *L2 U2 L2 D' F R' F2 U R2 B' L B' U2 R F' R' F' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw' F' Uw2 U L' D Rw Fw F' Rw B' Fw Uw Fw' D Rw2 R' F' D Uw L2 D' Uw2 U2 F' Uw' L Fw2 D2 Rw' Uw2 R' Fw U' Fw2 U'
*2. *D Uw R' U2 Rw' B F D' Fw' Rw' B L2 Fw' L Fw D2 U Fw2 D L' Uw2 U' R' U Rw' Uw L' U Rw' R Fw2 F2 Uw' U2 L B L D2 U' R2
*3. *Rw2 B Rw2 R D2 L' Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw D B Fw' L2 B L' Fw R2 D Fw2 F' Rw F' D' Uw B L' Fw R' Uw' U2 L' Fw' D2 R F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Lw R' Dw Uw U' Fw' F Uw2 B2 Uw L2 Uw' B F' Lw2 Rw' Uw L2 Rw R Fw2 Rw R' Bw' R B Fw' Uw' U' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Bw' Uw R2 B2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw B' R' Uw2 U2 L' Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw' Dw Fw Lw' Rw
*2. *Fw' L2 Lw' B R' U B' R2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw Bw R' U R' Fw Dw' Uw R U2 Fw' U L' F2 Dw' Bw2 Lw R D2 B' Bw R Dw' Uw2 U2 B' Fw' Dw Rw B' L' Bw Fw F Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 B D U' Fw2 L2 Dw' U R2 Bw Rw
*3. *Lw Bw2 D2 L Rw R D F R2 Bw' L Bw2 F D Fw' U F' Lw2 R2 Uw R2 Fw' D2 Fw Rw R Uw Fw2 D' Uw U2 Lw Bw R2 Bw' Dw2 B2 F Dw' U L2 R' U' L2 Rw Uw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Fw2 Lw Bw Lw' F2 U2 B' R' Bw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' L' D R2 B' L2 B' L' F2 U F' R' U L2 D B2
*2. *L' U2 B U2 F' D R' B L F2 D2 R' F D U R' U2
*3. *F2 R F' D2 L' R2 B' R B' L2 F R D2 B2 D U L' R2
*4. *F L' B2 U' R2 B F2 L' R' U2 F' U' F2 L2 B2 L F' U
*5. *B F' L' D B2 D' B L R D' L2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 F2
*6. *B2 R B2 U2 L U2 F' R' U2 R' U R D B L' U2 L U2
*7. *U' L B2 L R2 U B2 R' B F2 L D' F2 U' R D2 B' U2
*8. *D L U2 L2 D' L' R' D R2 D2 L' D B D L' D' F2
*9. *U' F2 U R' F L2 D2 F' L2 R' D L R2 D2 F L B' U
*10. *B' F' D' B' R U' B D U2 L D2 B' F' L B2 R D R'
*11. *L2 D' B' D2 R D L U F' D' R U2 F U' B U2 B2
*12. *F' L2 D2 B' U' B2 D U2 L' B' D2 U F2 D2 L R' U'
*13. *B' R F2 R D' B2 D' L' R B L2 D U2 B R' U' R' U2
*14. *R F2 R2 B L2 D2 U' F2 R U2 B D' R F2 L B L' U2
*15. *L U' R2 U' F' D2 R' B2 U' R' B D' L D R U2 L2 R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' L' F' L' U' L' U2 L2 F' L' D L2 F' D' F2 R2 B2 R2
*2. *L B2 D2 L2 R D2 F' D2 R' B2 F D2 B' R2 U B2 D U2
*3. *R' U2 L2 U' B' R2 D2 L D L U B U F' D B' L' U
*4. *U' L' B2 F' D' R F R2 D U' L U2 B2 U' B F L' R
*5. *U2 F2 D2 L' F D2 L2 U' B' R F L2 B' R U' B U' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' F L D2 F L2 R F2 R' F' L2 U' B D U' R' D U'
*2. *D L B D2 L2 B' R U' B2 L' F' U2 B2 F U L2 R D2
*3. *R2 D2 B R2 D' L' B2 F2 U2 B' F2 L F2 R U' R F2
*4. *B D' U2 B U2 R' U2 B2 R2 U F' L2 D2 L' U2 B' R' U2
*5. *L2 F2 D' F' L D2 F' R' F L' F2 U B L D B' L2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B' F D2 B2 L' D' F' U L2 B D' F D2 B2 R2 D' U'
*2. *L' F U F2 L F2 D' B2 L' B U' R2 B' F2 L' R U R2
*3. *L' B' R' D2 L2 D B2 L F R' F2 U' L' B U' L' R
*4. *L B2 L' D' B' U' L2 U' B2 D B L2 D2 U B2 U
*5. *B U B L' U2 B' R' D' B' L2 D' L D F' U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 B2 R B2 F2 D' B' L D B' L F' D U R F2 L' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U2 F U F2 U F
*3. *D2 L' U F2 L' F2 R B L' F2 R2 D' R B R' F' D' R'
*4. *Fw Rw D B2 U' Fw Uw R2 B L' Rw' R Uw2 R Uw U' Fw Uw' Rw' R B2 F' L Uw2 Fw' F2 D2 R2 Fw' D' U Rw R Fw L' F' Uw2 F2 R' Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F U' F' U F R U'
*3. *U F' U F' U L U B2 F2 D U2 F' U2 L D B2 R'
*4. *R' F D2 R Uw' R2 U' B' D Rw R Fw2 Rw' D Rw U' L2 B D2 R D2 Rw B2 F Uw2 Rw B' D' Uw U2 B2 Fw F2 L' R' U2 B2 Fw' F2 U
*5. *B2 L Lw2 R U Rw2 Dw2 R Dw2 U Fw Lw' D' F2 Uw2 B' Lw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 B D2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 F Dw Fw' Dw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 F Uw2 Lw' D B' Bw R2 Fw' Lw Fw D F' Uw U2 Fw2 Rw B2 F' Dw' Bw2 U Bw' D' B Uw2 F' Rw2 Dw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-3 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' L B' U B R L l r b' u'
*2. *B' U R L B' L R B l' b'
*3. *B L B U' L B U' R l r b' u
*4. *U B' L' R' U' B' L U' l b'
*5. *U' B L' R' L B R' U' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,5) (0,6) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,3) (3,4) (-4,2) (3,2) (0,4) (1,0) (-4,3)
*2. *(0,-4) (4,6) (0,3) (0,1) (2,0) (4,4) (0,2) (5,0) (-2,3) (0,4) (0,4) (4,5) (0,4) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-3,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-5,1) (3,0) (4,3) (-4,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (3,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,0) (0,6) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,0) (3,0) (3,4) (6,0) (-4,3) (3,3) (-5,3) (6,5) (-5,0) (-1,0) (0,5) (0,2) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,0) (6,-3) (2,1) (0,2) (4,2) (0,3) (4,0) (-2,1) (6,2) (1,2) (4,3) (4,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (6,3) (4,2) (0,0)


----------



## Chrish (Sep 15, 2010)

2x2 - 7.18, 5.9, 10.52, 6.94, 7.61 = 7.6

3x3 - 18.37, 17.75, 19.22, 19.07, 17.02 = 18.2


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 15, 2010)

2x2-3.76, 3.95, 6.63, 6.41, 7.22 avg= 5.66


----------



## JunwenYao (Sep 16, 2010)

Junwen Yao


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Magic:* 1.65, 1.58, 2.91, 2.00, 1.68 = *1.78*

*Sq1:* 1:03.96, 49.35, 1:15.06, 1:15.18, 1:04.14 = *1:07.72*

*2x2:* 6.95, 6.35, 7.19, 5.70, 7.22 = *6.83*

*Pyra:* 12.00, 11.03, 13.47, 9.77, 8.03 = *10.93*


----------



## aronpm (Sep 16, 2010)

*2x2x2*: DNF(20.02), (22.59), 27.76, 27.58, 24.25 = 26.53
*3x3x3*: (16.96), (14.56), 16.50, 14.75, 16.41 = 15.89
*5x5x5*: (3:21.11), 3:00.43, (2:40.30), 2:41.91, 2:42.56 = 2:48.30
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (40.94), 33.09, 36.97, 33.31, (31.63) = 34.46
*Clock*: (19.11), (11.94), 12.86, 12.34, 12.46 = 12.55

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(31.91), 24.61, 14.52 = 14.52
Comment: Last scramble was nice.
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:10.80, DNF(1:08.97), DNF(58.53) = 1:10.80
Comment: Pretty bad. I forgot to flip two edges on the last solve.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(5:45.13), DNF(4:00.02), 4:44.28 = 4:44.28
Comment: First off by 3 centers. Second was 8 wings 10 centers, with 1:3x memo. Third solve is I think my second sub5 but not PB (not even sub-wr! ). 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(12:44.65), DNF(12:32.57), DNF(11:16.96)
Comment: When I took the blindfold off first the first solve I was holding the cube with blue on front, so I must have missed a rotation. I hate that  The second solve was closer.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/7 = 3 in 19:05
Comment: When I was solving the edges on the second cube I messed up a setup (I did L' U instead of U' L' U) and when I undid it to fix I did that wrong (U'LU instead of U'L) so that messed up a few things on that cube. On the sixth cube I just forgot the corners completely. If I didn't mess up that second cube and forget that sixth cube, it would have been a sub-18 7/7.  Memo was 10:30 again.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 16, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.24, (6.33), 6.01, (5.20), 5.59 = 5.61
*3x3x3:* 16.63, 18.05, 17.64, (12.06), (18.28) = 17.44 bad 
*4x4x4:* 1:29.41, (2:11.65), 1:29.50, 1:46.69, (1:23.72) = 1:34.20
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 1:56.69 
*3x3x3 OH:* 29.82, (35.55), (27.91), 33.79, 28.92 = 30.84
*Pyraminx:* (17.82), 12.54, 12.12, (10.77), 11.90 = 12.19
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF, basically gave up on the last 2 due to commutator errors.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:47.58, DNF, DNF = 1:47.58 
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(9:58.12), DNS, DNS = DNF


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 16, 2010)

*2x2x2* ---> (8.09), (13.61), 8.30, 12.19, 8.71 = 9.73

*3x3x3* ---> 18.40, 18.71, (19.53), (15.14), 18.57 = 18.56

*3x3x3 OH* ---> (28.18), 30.59, 34.37, 37.60, (47.85) = 34.19

*4x4x4* ---> 2:00.12, (2:46.33), 1:58.75, (1:42.91), 2:01.18 = 2.00.02

*5x5x5* ---> 2:15.00, 2:12.12, 2:20.58, (2:04.35), (2:41.33) = 2.15.90

*3x3x3 FMC* ---> U R2 L2 F' U' F' L F' D' F2 D' F' U' R' U2 L
F' D' F L D' L' D2 L D L' D2 F2 D B D' F2 D B' L D' L' = 37 moves

*3x3x3 MBLD* ---> 8/10 35.47 (24.xx)


----------



## coinman (Sep 16, 2010)

2x2x2. 
10.93 (+2) 9.08 (18.90) 9.71 (7.27) = 9.91.
18.90 lol, i just got in to ortega and lost my place in that solve..

3x3x3.
31.91 (+2) 30.21 (pop) 26.03 26.18 25.59 = 27.47.
Alt least some normal but not that god solves in the end


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 16, 2010)

3x3:9.66, 15.04, 9.49, 10.94, 9.78=10.13
2x2:1.74, 2.67, 3.01, 2.14, 2.98=2.6
OH:23.53, 17.76, 18.07, DNF(35.00), 18.24=19.94 easy PLLs


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 16, 2010)

*FMC* 38 HTM.



Spoiler



(R') L' U B D' B' ... 2x2x2 (5 + 1, 6)  ... (R') to prepare for next step.
D R' F' R D R' ... 2x2x3 (6, 12) :|
L D L' F2 L D2 L' ... p3 (7, 19) :/
D2 F D F' ... p4 (4, 23) 
D ... AUF (1, 24) :|
F' D' F D' F' D2 F ... half a ZBLL using Sune (7, 31) :|
R' D2 R D R' D R ... the other half using Antisune (7, 38) :|

Yes, I know, it can be done better, but I have not got the energy to dig deeper than this when I do FMC.

Some more starts that I did not find any ends for:

L' U' B U2 R2 ... cross (5) 
B D' B' ... p1 (3, 8) 
L B' D' B L' ... p2 (5, 13) :/
D' R' D B' D2 B R ... p3 (7, 20) 
xxxxx ... p4 (7, 27) :´(
Bad EO

(R) L' U B D' B' ... 2x2x2 (5 + 1, 6)  ... (R) to prepare for next step.
F' D R2 F R ... 2x2x3 (5, 11) 
L D' L' F D' F2 D' F' ... up to last slot (8, 19) :/
8 to L4C 27 
2-look L4C made 44 :´(


*2x2x2* : (7.40) 7.06 6.83 6.98 (6.06) -> *6.96* ... normal, or rather, normal when I don't fail any solves.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *2x2x2:* DNF, DNF, 7.41, 8.16, 5.25 = DNF
> _So first solve was 11 (slow COLL) so I just took a DNF, then because it was bad light, I didn't see the bar, and thought it was R2 F2 R2._
> *3x3x3:* 17.16, 17.91, 15.52, 14.53, 17.36 =
> _14 was orange cross, it felt like 30 moves lol. I had so many big pauses._
> ...


In my 1:00.05, I had only 2 edges skipped.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 16, 2010)

2x26.38), 5.02, 4.36, (3.46), 5.66=5.01avg
3x3:17.41, 17.88, (18.84), 17.46, (13.77 PLL skip)=17.58avg
4x4:1:19.34, 1:19.13, 1:18.55, (1:24.97), (1:17.33)-1:19.00avg
5x52:49.53), 2:41.71, 2:24.36, 2:34.33, (2:12.22)=2: avg
7x7:
Sq-1:
OH:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
Megaminx: 
Clock:
Pyra10.46), 11.19, (12.88), 11.11, 10.56=avg
2-5 Relay:
2-4 Relay:
Sorry people, have no time to finish


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 16, 2010)

3x3: (8.34), (14.17), 10.58, 9.36, 10.33 = 10.09 Nice avg, first was PLL skip 
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:35.84, 1:08.12 = 1:08.12   
2x2: (2.98), (4.36), 4.16, 4.24, 3.05 = 3.82 :/


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 16, 2010)

*3x3*: 18.36, 15.18, 17.03, 14.64, 15.56 = 15.92

*3x3 OH*: 15.36, 14.12, 19.61, 17.55, 17.58 = 16.83

lol


----------



## Shortey (Sep 16, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> *3x3*: 18.36, 15.18, 17.03, 14.64, 15.56 = *15.92*
> 
> *3x3 OH*: 15.36, 14.12, 19.61, 17.55, 17.58 = *16.83*
> 
> lol



Wow.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 16, 2010)

> Wow.



Yes. That's the result of not doing anything with my right hand except scrambling for the past few months.


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2010)

Johannes91 told me that he used to scramble OH too.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 16, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> 3x3:9.66, 15.04, 9.49, 10.94, 9.78=10.13
> 2x2:1.74, 2.67, 3.01, 2.14, 2.98=2.6
> OH:23.53, 17.76, 18.07, DNF(35.00), 18.24=19.94 easy PLLs



Off-topic: You're not the fastest in 2x2 with out a sub2.5 single anymore. Simon Westlund stole it. 3.11 avg and 2.55 single.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 16, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 3.22, 4.93, 4.09, 3.46, 4.53 = _4.03_
Comments: I kind of tired so it could have been a lot better.

*3x3x3:* 17.09, 22.11, 18.55, 19.53, 14.69 = _18.39_
Comments: 19.53 should have been a lot faster. Good NL single though.

*4x4x4:* 1:57.68, 1:35.03, 1:28.18, 1:39.53, 2:04.02 = _1:44.08_
Comments: Would have been a good average but the last solve ruined everything. (Messed up Centers)

*5x5x5:* 3:58.79, 3:25.13, 3:20.05, 4:33.36, 3:55.04 = _3:46.32_
Comments: I am so bad at 5x5.

*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:07.56, 47.05, DNF = _47.05_
Comments: Okay, I need to get better at memo though.

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 4:57.97 = _4:57.97_
Comments: First one was off by a corner cycle. I use Old Pochmann for corners. Weird. I went SUUUPER slow on the last one and thought I would DNF. I guess not. 

*Multi BLD:* 2/2 (21:26.61) = _2 Points_
Comments: I got both but my memo was horrible. 

*3x3x3 OH:* 1:02.68, 44.88, 45.27, 49.34, 42.43 = _46.50_

*Pyraminx:* 15.75, 16.63, 24.53, 24.18, 24.08 = 21.63
Comments: :fp


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 16, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*3x3* - 18.49 22.86 21.05 18.75 17.77 = *19.43* _Comment - I'm getting sub20 more and more now. Shame about the two sup20s._

Okay, so Helen is getting induced on Sunday, and I'm working Saturday. I may not be able to many events this week.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 16, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 4.39, (5.20), 5.09, 4.37, (4.30) = *4.62*
*3x3x3:* 14.87, 15.42, (17.44), (14.59), 14.70 = *15.00*
*4x4x4:* (1:00.51), 1:05.69[PP], (1:15.05)[PP], 1:05.97[PP], 1:04.78[OP] = *1:05.48* 
*5x5x5:* 2:09.97, (2:13.12), (1:57.64), 2:12.25, 2:05.30 = *2:09.17*
*7x7x7:* 8:13.33, 8:02.59, (7:48.39), 7:49.31, (DNS) = *8:01.74*
*2x2x2BLD:* 30.75, DNS, DNS = *30.75*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:43.55, DNS, DNS = *1:43.55*
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:31.64 [2:45.27], 6:34.32 [2:30.97], 4:56.64 [2:01.56] = *4:56.64* New PB  I guess I'm properly back now  Such an easy scramble
*5x5x5BLD:* 17:39.22, DNS, DNS = *17:39.22* Not enjoying this event atm, so I did one slow attempt.
*MultiBLD: 4/5 20:12*
*OH:* 29.62, (27.37), (31.10), 28.97, 29.58 = *29.39*
*Feet:* 1:42.86, (1:42.88), 1:34.38+, 1:37.42, (1:30.99) = *1:38.22*  My feet must have felt good this morning
*MTS:* (59.51), 52.57, (49.63), 47.96, 51.63 = *51.28*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:29.54*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:41.99*
*Megaminx:* 2:54.28, (3:09.09), 2:43.74, (2:39.69), 2:51.89 = *2:49.97*
*Pyraminx:* 9.43, 9.22, (10.04), 5.32, (5.26) = *7.99* Well that was a strange way to get a normal average
*Clock:* (6.99), (8.56), 8.26, 7.41, 7.55 = *7.74*  Ages since I got sub-8 in the forum comp. Can finally give Larf some competition 
*FMC:* DNF


Spoiler



Refound a start I had, but it led to nothing so I got bored
Normal Scramble: L2 B2 R B2 F2 D' B' L D B' L F' D U R F2 L' U'
2x2x2: U F' R' D' R' F'
2x2x3: L2 B2 L' B'
Another block: L'


----------



## Laura O (Sep 16, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 25.79, 23.38, (26.76), (21.70), 22.03 = 23.73
*Clock*: 8.77, 8.65, 8.19, (7.83), (8.93) = 8.53


----------



## undick (Sep 17, 2010)

*3x3* : 16.07, 16.60, 18.22, 14.87, 15.39 = 16,02
*3x3 One Handed* : 30.78, 34.35, 27.81, 24.57, 28.77 = 29,12


----------



## Forte (Sep 17, 2010)

Morten said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3*: 18.36, 15.18, 17.03, 14.64, 15.56 = *15.92*
> ...



looooool wtf


----------



## irontwig (Sep 17, 2010)

*Fewest moves:* 37 (htm)


Spoiler



Solution: _R2 B U L' D F U2 F' U R U2 L F2 D' F' D F D' F2 D F D' F' D' F D2 F' D' F B R' B' L2 B R B' L2_

R2 B U L' D [2x2x1]
F U2 F' U R U2 L [2x2x3+EO]
F2 D' F' D F D' F' [F2L-1]
F' D F D' F' D' F D2 F' D' F [Leaving 3 corners]
B R' B' L2 B R B' L2 [L3C]

Pretty crappy. :|


----------



## celli (Sep 17, 2010)

3x3x3:
1: 00:31.38
2: 00:44.62
3: 00:35.84
4: 00:46.78
5: 00:33:97
avg 3/5: 00:38.14
pretty good for me


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 17, 2010)

2x2:13.00,20.46,15.57,20.06,13.79
3x3:42.01,44.61,40.07,46.90,48.10
3x3 OH=DNF,DNS,DNS,DNS,DNS(i hate 1 handed amnesia)
3x3 fewest moves:57
Megaminx:


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 17, 2010)

*2x2* : 4.93, (6.28), (3.61), 5.82, 4.21 = 4.99
omg sub 5 yay

*3x3* : (16.16), 12.25, 11.96, 12.42, (11.75) = 12.21

*4x4* : 59.20, (DNF(45.16)), 49.84, (44.24), 45.35 = 51.46
EWWW

*5x5* : 1:46.43, 1:44.91, (1:36.52), (1:52.39), 1:51.82 = 1:47.72

*3x3 OH* : 21.56, (22.68), (18.20), 19.64, 18.91 = 20.04

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:33.72), 1:57.45, 1:27.09 = 1:27.09
*Square-1* : 50.03, 36.62, (34.47), 39.69, (58.28) = 42.12


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 17, 2010)

Master Magic: 2.38, 2.31, 3.96, 2.31, 2.56 = 2.42
2x2: 4.88, 4.66, 5.31, 5.31, 3.17 = 4.95


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 17, 2010)

3x3x3: 30.65 29.38 31.30 24.64 28.21= 28.84
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 relay: 04:31.82


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 18, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.89 (6.79) 5.59 5.78 (5.39) => 5.75

*3x3:* 15.73 (19.84) 15.49 (12.43) 14.94 => 15.39

*4x4:* (1:13.90) 1:18.84 1:19.87 (DNF) 1:19.20 => 1:19.30

Comment: Should get back to practicing...

*5x5:* (3:08.17) (2:48.11) 3:04.77 2:51.32 2:52.29 => 2:56.13

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 20.43 => 20.43

*3x3 OH:* 39.53 (DNF) 43.01 37.44 (35.12) => 39.99

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:30.62

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:41.08

*Magic:* 1.41 (DNF) 1.42 (1.33) 1.36 => 1.40

*Master Magic:* 3.00 (DNF) 3.59 2.81 (2.74) => 3.13

*Clock:* 13.87 (13.28) 13.60 (14.13) 13.32 => 13.60

*Pyraminx:* 13.50 10.36 (14.75) (9.44) 12.00 => 11.95


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Sep 18, 2010)

2x2x2: (3.25), 3.73, (4.75), 3.92, 4.72 = 4.12
3x3x3: (11.00), 10.78, 10.05, (8.43), 10.41 = 10.41
4x4x4: (54.28), 49.55, 52.14, (45.16), 50.80 = 50.83
5x5x5: 1:32.92, (1:58.06), 1:36.64, 1:39.88, (1:31.75) = 1:36.48
OH: (21.31), 19.81, 17.94, 20.50, (15.64) = 19.42
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 reley: 1:12.70 lol
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 relay: 2:52.69
pyraminx: 11.09, 11.05, (9.70), 10.18, (11.67) = 10.77


----------



## D4vd (Sep 18, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> *Magic:* 1.65, 1.58, 2.91, 2.00, 1.68 = *1.78*
> 
> *Sq1:* 1:03.96, 49.35, 1:15.06, 1:15.18, 1:04.14 = *1:07.72*



So I see you will beat me in both of those events at Waikato haha


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 18, 2010)

Morten said:


> onionhoney said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3:9.66, 15.04, 9.49, 10.94, 9.78=10.13
> ...


Oh really.:fp


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 18, 2010)

Muahaha ^^


2x2: 1.67, 2.89, 2.68, 3.01, 3.41 = 2.86
3x3: 9.92, 12.18, 9.99, 10.14, 10.39 = 10.17
4x4: 52.10, 46.96, 48.63, 53.57, 57.35 = 51.53
5x5: 1:34.41, 1:38.33, 1:38.02, 1:37.02, 1:50.18 = 1:37.79
6x6: 2:52.59, 3:07.41, 2:56.55, 2:51.40, 3:01.04 = 2:56.73
7x7: 5:04.11, 4:55.54, 4:44.04, 4:40.59, 5:01.40 = 4:53.66
2x2 BLD: 23.72, 25.72, DNF = 23.72
3x3 BLD: 1:15.59, 1:38.47, DNF = 1:15.59
4x4 BLD: 10:55.68, DNF, 8:33.65 = 8:33.65 - yay! 
Multi BLD: 3/3 12:40 - I've got great successrate this week!
3x3 OH: 22.39, 22.04, 18.27, 19.86, 21.82 = 21.24
3x3 WF: 1:42.77, 2:04.68, 1:47.33, 1:41.70, 1:37.47 = 1:43.93
3x3 MTS: 1:18.66, 1:15.01, 1:10.44, 1:00.09, 1:02.32 = 1:09.26
2-4 relay: 1:14.03
2-5 relay: 2:47.28
Magic: 1.54, 1.51, 1.42, 1.42, 1.37 = 1.45
Master Magic: 3.40, 4.01, 4.22, 3.90, 3.68 = 3.86
Clock: 13.10, 10.94, 13.24, 10.64, 13.48 = 12.43
Megaminx: 1:03.03, 1:01.10, 57.35, 57.82, 56.18 = 58.76
Pyraminx: 5.91, 6.81, 5.49, 3.28, 4.32 = 5.24
Square-1: 19.45, 17.65, 28.07, 19.89, 21.00 = 20.12

FMC:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2010)

*2x2:* 41.35	39.01	dnf	33.36	44.12 = *41.49*
*3x3:* 43.67	43.22	35.73	37.24	38.29	= *39.58*  
Very seldom I have avg sub-40
*4x4:* 2:54.59 2:56.03 2:45.00 3:32.01 2:08.50  = *2:51.87*
Single PB
*2-4Rel:	4:05.25*


Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:	*39.89	29.64	dnf	= *29.64* one good
*3x3BLD:	* dnf 2:02.36	dnf = *2:02.36*
none of the dnf:s was fast either
*4x4BLD:	* 7:42.71 7:05.90 5:46.17 = *5:46.17*   
All three solved and sub-8!! Good, better, best. Fantastic third solve.
*5x5BLD:	* dnf (20:16) dnf (18:17) dnf (24:05) = *DNF*
Bad but that does not ruin my day with the good 4BLD 
*Multi: 8/9 = 7* in 50:29, memo ca 36.
Ooooh, so close !! The last cube (the first memoed) had two flipped edges. Don't know why.
But it was a very easy Multi. Time almost for eleven


----------



## tkubo (Sep 18, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:26.21, 1:21.51, 1:31.33 = *1:21.51* 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *7/7 51:02.78* 
memory ~35:00


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 18, 2010)

3BLD: 56.41, 1:07.03, 56.16 = 56.16

4BLD: 8:35.92, 8:41.00, DNS = 8:35.92
PB, finally I can use always stakmat


----------



## bint2d (Sep 19, 2010)

4BLD: 8:18.51, DNF, DNF


----------



## Mcuber5 (Sep 19, 2010)

*3x3* : 20.14, 26.59, 20.71, (17.58), (33.18) = 22.48 (FAIL)
*4x4* : (2:01.88), 1:34.76, 1:30.40, 1:44.26, (1:20.24) = 1:36.47 (GOOD)
*2x2* : 6.05, 6.36, (4.92), (6.47), 4.98 = 5.80
*2x2 BLD* : 1:14.96, DNF(1:07.89), 54.50 = 54.50
*Pyraminx* : 11.43, 8.10, (17.66), 13.20, (7.31) = 10.91 (FAIL)
*Square-1* : 44.00, 34.62, 32.48, (32.12), (50.49) = 37.03
*Magic* : 3.24, 2.38, 2.49, (1.77), (9.50) = 2.70


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 19, 2010)

3x3: 11.67, (13.48), 11.06, (10.79), 11.69 = 11.47
OH: 23.24, (20.66), (24.17), 22.07, 22.07 = 22.47
Sq1: (11.61), 14.23, 16.34, (17.52), 12.50 = 14.36


----------



## Shortey (Sep 19, 2010)

bint2d said:


> 4BLD: 8:18.51, DNF, DNF


 
Your times don't match up with your signature. :O


----------



## okayama (Sep 19, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (7.38), 9.35, (10.44), 9.14, 7.48 = 8.66

*3x3x3*: 23.36, (32.05), 24.24, 23.21, (22.18) = 23.60

*4x4x4*: 1:50.71, (2:25.91), 1:52.36, (1:49.71), 1:55.59 = 1:52.89

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 55.88, DNS, DNS = 55.88

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:38.24, 3:21.85, 3:34.06 = 3:21.85
So nice results for me.

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [16:52.59], 18:18.25, DNS = 18:18.25
1st: Off by 2 centers

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [60:32.89], 57:16.66, DNS = 57:16.66
1st: Off by 2 edge-centers and 6 wing edges

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/3 (28:06.40)
2nd: Off by 4 corners

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 B2 R B2 F2 D' B' L D B' L F' D U R F2 L' U'
Solution: U R D R' D B' D B D' B R2 B' D2 R2 D' R F2 B' L U B2 U' R' U' L' U R2 U' D'

(For inverse scramble)

Pre-scramble: U'

1st 2x2x1 block: D L * U R'
2nd 2x2x1 block: U B2 U'
Make 2x2x3 block: L' B F2
F2L minus 1 slot: R' D R2 D2 B R2 B'
Orient edges: D B' D' B
All but 3 corners: D' R D' R'
Correction: U'

Insert at *: L' U R2 U' L U R2 U'


*Magic*: 4.15, 4.28, 3.87, (5.17), (3.63) = 4.10

*Master Magic*: 16.88, 16.38, 14.05, (13.68), (17.15) = 15.77

*Clock*: 40.28, 46.36, (33.66), 37.94, (DNF) = 41.53
5th time: 41.28


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 20, 2010)

3x3x3
19.74, 17.78, 17.47, 18.58, 16.31 = 17.94

3x3x3 Blindfolded
DNF, DNF, DNF =DNF
Another week of failing, I haven’t had a success in a few days 

3x3x3 one handed
46.24, 34.03, 43.63, 45.20, 45.69, = 44.84


----------



## PeterV (Sep 20, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 7.50, 8.80, (10.22), (7.00), 8.00 = *8.10 avg.*

3x3x3: 28.80, 27.68, 28.58, (27.30), (29.16) = *28.35 avg.*


----------



## janelle (Sep 20, 2010)

*2x2x2*
6.97, (8.34), 7.48, (5.82), 6.37
Average of 5: *6.94*
Not bad for me 

*3x3x3*
21.45, (22.16), 21.18, (20.20), 21.85
Average of 5: *21.49*
Blek > but pretty consistent

*3x3x3 OH*
37.28, (33.44), (47.60), 39.39, 41.56
Average of 5: *39.41*
Yay sub40 

*Magic*
1.50, 1.54, (1.44), (1.84), 1.58
Average of 5: *1.54*
Nice sub1.5 there


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Sep 20, 2010)

A little worse than last week, but I've switched from keyhole to F2L. So I'm pretty pleased with this. Once I can stop making F2L mistakes and chasing edges all over the cube, I'm sure things will settle down a bit. The 51 skipped the corner look of 2-look PLL.

3x3x3: 1:07.96, 1:03.47, 58.77, 1:02.87, 51.45 = 1:01.70

-Joe


----------



## Toad (Sep 20, 2010)

Now I'm at uni I think I'll get back into these comps with some more events too 

SQ1: 53.11, (35.56), 46.44, 59.02, (1:12.52) = 52.86
Pretty bad, only learnt to solve this thing last week though 

3x3: (14.66), 18.00, 18.69, 17.84, DNF = 18.18
Loool haven't done any of this for ages. I forgot 3 OLLs in this average 

2x2: 5.31, 6.72, (7.59), 6.53, (4.96) = 6.19
Same as 3x3, haven't done this for a few months.

4x4: 1:30.00, 1:27.19, (1:40.50), (1:22.91), 1:30.83 = 1:29.34
Meh, pretty average...

3x3 OH: (32.86), 35.63, 39.61, 37.65, 38.65 = 37.31
Not a clue why this is so frikken ridiculously bad. Not a single half decent solve at all. Lol.

2-4 Relay: 2:16.90
Lol how embarrassing. Messed up something on every puzzle 

2BLD: DNF, 1:00.91, DNF
Tried speedguess then safe then speedguess.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 20, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Now I'm at uni I think I'll get back into these comps with some more events too


 
You suck!

@Mats - I will be trying to beat Mark this week, but my better half gave birth to Elsie - 7lb 0oz on Sunday, so it will be tough. Can I get an extension to late tomo night please?

EDIT - my brain is fried - its only monday? ignore my post.:confused:


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats to James and Helen! It was about time that kid came out. Have fun Elsie and Frankie

My results:

*2x2x2: *5.28 7.80 7.34 7.61 6.33
*3x3x3: *18.63 21.08 17.38 22.47 23.05
*4x4x4: *1:10.11 1:27.19 1:03.69 1:25.84 1:11.81 
*5x5x5: *2:02.53 2:19.15 2:20.97 2:13.66 2:10.56
*6x6x6: *5:12.75 5:48.59 5:47.34 5:35.58 5:08.08
*7x7x7: *6:53.06 7:52.80 6:58.93 6:49.03 7:08.69
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:13.28 DNF 56.52
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 4:46.78 4:58.68
*3x3x3 One Handed: *41.55 44.78 57.86 1:03.84 33.59
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:14.59 2:08.53 1:28.22 1:34.75 1:07.63
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:59.27
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:00.30
*Magic: *1.59 1.84 2.06 2.19 1.68 
*Master Magic: *4.66 5.19 9.25 4.21 4.52 
*Clock: *16.59 19.52 16.40 14.58 17.63
*MegaMinx: *2:28.94 2:51.97 2:58.03 2:58.63 4:28.56
*Pyraminx: *12.80 18.40 12.55 14.05 11.18
*Square-1: *1:12.71 48.78 1:07.71 57.47 48.18

Didn't have time yet to do FMC or multi-blind


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Sep 21, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.38 , 8.44 , (9.61) , 8.86 , (6.25) =
3x3x3: 15.18 , 16.65 , (17.55) , (14.33) , 16.27 = 16.03
4x4x4: 1:07.55 , 1:02.96 , (1:08.58) , (1:01.15) , 1:07.96 =
5x5x5: 2:20.40 , (2:20.50) , 2:11.68 , (2:07.65) , 2:13.91 = 2:15.33
6x6x6: 4:43.72 , 4:27.94 , (5:16.05) , 4:28.63 , (4:18.31) =
7x7x7: 8:57.30 , (6:51.90) , 8:58.68 , 8:26.06 , (DNS) =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:29.28 , 46.50 , DNF = 46.50
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , 4:37.06 , DNF = 4:37.06 
3x3x3 One Handed: 49.15 , 46.13 , (42.27) , (1:12.86) , 45.06 =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:13.03 , 2:00.53 , (2:31.22) , 1:40.58 , (1:01.27) =
3x3x3 Fewest Moves :
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:30.09 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:52.22 
Magic: (2.61) , 2.22 , 1.66 , (1.44) , 2.33 = 2.07 
Clock : 
MegaMinx : 
PyraMinx: 13.65 , 19.77 , (29.11) , 21.02 , (9.19) =


----------



## hatep (Sep 21, 2010)

*2x2:* (7.75), 9.74, 12.66 13.39, (15.19) = *11.93*
*3x3:* 23.59, 22.20, 24.45, 20.52, 20.68 = *22.16*
*OH:* 46.52, (52.88), 39.15, (30.25), 50.19 = *45.29*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF (4.40.97), DNF (4.37.91), DNF (5.03.89) = *DNF*
*FMC:* 45 moves


Spoiler



*2x2x2:* L' U B D' B'
*2x2x3 + EO:* D2 R2 F D' F2 R D R2 F' D'
*F2L:* R2 F R F R F2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R F
*OLL:* D R2 D' R' D R' D'
*PLL:* B2 U2 B D B' U2 B D' B


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 21, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> @Mats - I will be trying to beat Mark this week, but my better half gave birth to Elsie - 7lb 0oz on Sunday, so it will be tough. Can I get an extension to late tomo night please?
> 
> EDIT - my brain is fried - its only monday? ignore my post.:confused:



Congratulations!!! 
(And of course you can have an extension if you need one. A new brain will be harder )


----------



## joey (Sep 21, 2010)

*2x2:* (2.78), (6.33), 3.58, 3.53, 4.33 => 3.81
*3x3:* 13.33, (14.21), 13.33, (10.15), 11.02 => 12.56
I lol'd.
*2BLD:* 19.93, 18.33, DNF => 18.33
*3x3OH:* 36.66, 40.05, (32.08), (45.71), 34.77 => 37.16


----------



## Lumej (Sep 21, 2010)

3x3: 26.42, 24.02, (30.68), (17.28), 23.23 = 24.56
_That's ridiculous_


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.13, 4.94, (3.63), 4.13, (6.28) = *4.73*
Comment: I FAILED. But I still beat Brian. 
*3x3:* (17.58), 17.61, 22.65, (24.40), 19.86 = *20.04*
Comment: Damn, I STILL can't get sub-20 in competition. Fail. :fp
*4x4:* 1:43.83 (O,P), (1:31.02), 1:46.56 (P), 1:32.66, (2:17.97 (P)) = *1:41.02*
Comment: **** last solve, but a decent average.

I'll do more next time. This was a failed comp for me.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF 14:31.66
comment: I did the speedsolve scrambles first, then tried the blindfolded ones. I did do a post-mortem on both of the DNFs, and both were memory errors. On the second solve I made an execution mistake as well. I'm having a hard time fleshing out what exactly I did wrong, but I wrote down the ending DNF state, as well as the scrambled state, and I will try to compare them and see how I got to where I did. Post-mortems do seem to help for figuring out what is causing my DNFs. On the 14:31 my memo time was about 9:30-ish. It seems that, at least for a competition solve, I can try what I did there, which is to memorize and review such that I know my memory is solid, and then solve at a very brisk pace the whole time. I will attempt to see if I can turn this into a regular style to improve my accuracy while still keeping my times in the approximately 15 minute range.

Done blindfolded
*5x5x5:* 16:00.94 (DNF) (15:41.24) 19:56.52 21:41.35 = 19:12.94
comment: I didn't have as much time this week as in past weeks. I was trying very hard to get a successful average of 5, and I'm glad I did! The DNF was only off by two wings, and it was a silly execution error which I saw after doing a post-mortem (thanks, Mike!). In order to nearly guarantee a successful solve each time I did TONS and TONS of reviewing during memorization  I wish I could find a happy medium between trying for successful solves, and going very quickly. It seems that I either need to go super slow to ensure I don't DNF so much, or I just need to go super fast and cross my fingers and toes and hope that I get a solve. I'm still curious as to why the 5x5x5 cube is the one giving me so much trouble. I will continue to practice it and hope that I discover this happy medium eventually.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> It seems that I either need to go super slow to ensure I don't DNF so much, or I just need to go super fast and cross my fingers and toes and hope that I get a solve. I'm still curious as to why the 5x5x5 cube is the one giving me so much trouble. I will continue to practice it and hope that I discover this happy medium eventually.


 
Crossing your fingers during a solve sounds awkward. That's probably your problem


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*Megaminx:* 3:15.53, 2:59.25, 3:25.18, 3:12.13, 3:23.61 = *3:17.09*
Comment: Very bad. I guess I need to practice megaminx a little more often.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 36.58, 26.93, 25.36 = *25.36*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:37.93, 2:02.63, 1:25.58 = *1:25.58*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:49.47 [3:07], 6:41.72 [3:32], 8:38.45 [4:19] = *6:41.72*
Comment: Normally this would be a pretty good result, but apparently not this week. I don’t even make top three with that! I count at least 7 people this week with sub-10 solves? Surely that’s a record! Oh, and I still don’t see why people thought the third scramble was easy – I still think it was harder than the first two.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:23.62, 8:10], DNF [14:28.84, 7:18], 16:34.10 [8:15] = *16:34.10*
Comment: Slow safety solve for the third one – I didn’t want to DNF. First one was off by 2 centrals due to mistake in recall – I memorized it incorrectly but saw my mistake and corrected it, but when it came time to execute, I recalled the first memorization instead of the corrected one. Second one was off by 3 centrals (did images in wrong order) and 4 centers (I forgot how to do the centers fix, so silly). Third one was an easy scramble, but I was being careful which is why it was so slow.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* *3/3 = 3 points, 9:02.46* [5:03]
Comment: This was fun! I like doing multi on a stackmat; it doesn’t feel like a chore. I’ll have to start doing at least three cubes every week.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 25.91, 30.59, 27.68, 24.81, 27.52 = *27.04*
Comment: Nice average!
*3x3x3:* 1:28.40, DNF [1:34.22], 1:37.59, 2:04.61, 2:33.80 = *2:05.33*
Comment: Not very good, but at least it was an average. DNF was off by 3 edges.
*6x6x6:* DNF [28:54.00, 14:13], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 outer wings, 2 obliques, and 2 inner X centers. Pretty bad. But at least the time was pretty good.
*7x7x7:* 49:43.02 [24:13], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Chris is right – it doesn’t matter how many times you do a 7x7x7 BLD, it’s still a thrill to actually get one. After not having tried one for a couple of months now, I have to admit I found it rather intimidating to try again, but I finally convinced myself to start, and I got it right! I reoriented going from 23 to 32 centers solved.
*3x3x3 One Handed:* DNF [4:23.72], DNF [2:59.96], 3:09.15, 3:19.02, 3:18.05 = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 5 edges – I couldn’t remember them; second one off by 3 corners and 3 edges.
*Magic:* 14.09, 11.06, 10.25, 10.58, 11.81 = *11.15*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Better times again – hopefully that means last week was just a bad fluke.
*Master Magic:* 4.08, 4.91, 4.56, 4.22, [COLOR=]3.72[/COLOR] = *4.29*
*Clock:* 2:58.65 [0:40], DNF [3:15.13, 0:32], 2:26.28 [0:32], 3:00.69 [0:34], 2:43.16 [0:29] = *2:54.17*
Comment: DNF was 2 clocks wrong on front, 3 wrong on back. I have no idea where I went wrong.
*Pyraminx:* 1:19.31, 1:23.61, 1:29.52, 2:00.06, 1:37.03 = *1:30.05*
Comment: Good – a little extra care seems to prevent the DNFs.
*Square-1:* 5:57.84 [2:57], DNF [10+], DNF [6:00.79, 3:18], 8:59.60 [5:43], 9:58.76 [6:53] = *DNF*
Comment: Sad. Cases: NS, PQ, JC, AH, NQ. Second one was off by 4 edges and 4 corners; I had trouble while memorizing. Third one was also off by 4 edges and 4 corners; my memo was correct, but apparently I made an execution mistake, most likely in corner setup.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 22, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Crossing your fingers during a solve sounds awkward. That's probably your problem


 
Meh, I'll get over my frustration, don't pay me any heed when I get like that  Practice makes perfect. And yes I agree, solving with my fingers crossed may make it harder to get a good time 

I tried something different on the third 5x5x5 BLD scramble, and got a result I was pretty pleased with. I memorized at what felt like a fairly quick pace for me, almost too fast. However, I did lots of reviewing before putting on the blindfold. Then I solved at a very brisk pace the whole time. This seemed to work well for me, and I will try it next week as well.

Chris


----------



## guusrs (Sep 22, 2010)

fmc: U' D B U D' R' B D R D L' D B F' D F D F L' U2 R B' R' U2 L2 F' L' U (*28*)

explanation: 
pre-move U
F2L-1: U' D B U D' R' B D R D L' D B (13+1)
all but c2e2: F' D F D (17+1)
c2e2: F L' U2 R B' R' U2 L2 F' L' (27+1)
correct pre-move U (28)
Gus


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 23, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 7.80, 8.20, (7.14), (8.35), 7.80 = *7.93*
*3x3x3*: 22.40, 22.10, (21.20), (30.53), 23.56 = *22.68* 
*4x4x4*: (2:40.35), 2:21.18, 2:24.08, 2:36.14, (2:10.68) = *2:27.13*
*5x5x5*: (2:54.67), (2:36.92), 2:47.68, 2:39.81, 2:38.67 = *2:42.05*
*6x6x6*: (4:07.71), (5:13.42), 4:08.57, 5:13.11, 4:25.00 = *4:35.56*
Great, horrible, great, horrible, okay. So inconsistent.
*7x7x7*: 7:25.75, (7:34.58), (6:26.92), 6:55.12, 7:31.48 = *7:17.45*
Awesome single... and average!  PB
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:36.66, 1:53.96, 1:19.73 = *1:17.93*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (1:26.22), 1:16.86, (1:10.36), 1:24.60, 1:13.35 = *1:18.27* 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *DNF* (48)


Spoiler



2x2x2: L’ U B D’ (B’) * 4
2x2x3: D’ R’ D F2 R’ D2 R ~ D 8/12
F2L#3: R2 F R F R’ F’ R’ F 8/20
F2L#4: R F R’ F2 U F U’ 7/27
Edges: F’ U’ R’ U R F R’ 7/34
Corners1 (at *): (B) U B’ D B U’ B’ (D’) 6/40
Corners2 (at ~): D’ L’ D R’ D’ L D R 8/48
Solution: L’ U B D’ U B’ D B U’ B’ D2 R’ D F2 R’ D2 R D’ L’ D R’ D’ L D R D R2 F R F R’ F’ R’ F R F R’ F2 U F U’ F’ U’ R’ U R F R’... but 3 corners are cycled... and I ran out of time to fix it 



I was going to do BLDs but ran out of time again  And I'll probably be too busy to enter for the next 2 weeks unfortunately


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2010)

*2x2x2:* DNF, DNF, 7.41, 8.16, 5.25 = DNF
_So first solve was 11 (slow COLL) so I just took a DNF, then because it was bad light, I didn't see the bar, and thought it was R2 F2 R2._
*3x3x3:* 17.16, 17.91, 15.52, 14.53, 17.36 = 
_14 was orange cross, it felt like 30 moves lol. I had so many big pauses._
*4x4x4:* 1:38.09, 1:18.21, 1:34.65, 1:07.55, 59.28 =
_First 3 had double parity, last two had no parity. Average sucked, but wow... 2 single pbs in a row. Skipped 5 edges on the 59.28. (I use Yau, so it was 3 edges to pair lol). Suck that Brian _
*5x5x5:* 2:41.18, 2:57.59, 2:44.47, 3:09.19, 2:59.44 =
_Good. I think..._
*2x2 BLD:* 1:19.38, DNF (1:12.77), 21.84 = 21.84
_Sweet._
*3x3 BLD:* 5:29.96, DNS, DNF (3:55.71) = 5:29.96
_On the "DNS", I started inspecting :/ The DNF was by 2 edges :'( 4 days later, with several bld attempts since, I still remember the memo._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF(33 minutes), DNS, DNS = DNF
_3 orange centres were solved at the start, and two at the end  I definitely didn't memo that wrong, so it had to've been execution. Corners were solved. 4 centres weren't, 12 edges weren't. I really wasn't ready to try this. For one, there were cases I didn't know how to solve (on the edges), that I used 5x5 parity for  and also, I came up with which letters belonged where, while memoing. I was like, k, this can be R... Very happy with this. It felt like 3 hours, so I was in a hurry to get started. I was surprised when I checked the time at the end, and was only half an hour._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 0/2 (19 minutes.)
_All corners were solved. By 3 edges on one cube, and 8 edges on the other. I felt so sure about this >_<_
*3x3 MTS:* 2:44.33, 2:13.31, 2:37.18, 1:45.46, 1:37.65 =
_Wow, this is fun. Last time I tried it I hated it. Using a lbl approach. On the 2:37.18, there was an unsolved corner in the first layer, which threw me off when I was doing the LL._
*3x3 WF:* 4:35.56, 4:09.97, 3:19.78, 4:16.90, 4:23.90 =
_Man this is lame. Only doing it for the point or two I get._
*3x3 OH:* 28.65, 29.97, 29.36, 32.75, 38.05 =
_Good._
*3x3 FMC:* 35
_Solution coming, when I get back from our country property._
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* 1:56.80
_Meh._
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 relay:* 5:23.83
_Yuck_
*Clock:* 14.41, 21.27, 17.96, 14.43, 18.05 =
_I wish I hadn't lent my Rubik's brand to Faz, this KO sucks. He didn't tell me he wasn't coming to the next 3 meetups _
*Master Magic:* 5.15, 4.88, 4.90, 6.03, 4.63 =
_Good_.
*Megaminx:* 8:00.11, 5:35.36, 5:58.54, 6:39.61, 6:11.41 =
_Bad _
*Pyraminx:* 11.72, 7.72, 8.68, 7.00, 7.00 =
_Woah... I've forgotten some l4e. :/ Didn't do pyra for a few weeks and this what happened._
*Square-1:* 1:20.09, 1:19.66, 1:06.86, 50.56, 1:18.80 =
_I wonder what this average would've been like without Parity on 1, 2, 3 and 5, and double on 4. I take 14-16s on Parity lmao._

Biggest week I've done. All events I _can_ attempt except for 7x7. I hope it's not "cheating" to submit that 4bld DNF. I posted this earlier in the thread, but reposting (and deleting the old post) because I've done so many more events.
I would buy a magic but I don't really want one...


----------



## @uguste (Sep 23, 2010)

2x2x2 : (5.39), 5.17, 5.31, (4.48), 5.17 = *5.22*
3x3x3 : 14.12, (20.42+), 17.89, (14.12), 15.75 = *15.92* :fp
4x4x4 : (1:35.78), (1:07.93), 1:12.26, 1:13.43, 1:10.74 = *1:12.14*
5x5x5 : (3:36.75), 2:47.42, (2:34.53), 3:02.57, 2:41.95 = *2:50.65*
234 : *1:30.90* PB by 10 seconds 
2345 : *4:53.07 *
3x3x3 MTS : 
3x3x3 OH : (43.48), 31.76, 34.55, 36.04, (29.90) = *34.12*
2x2x2 BLD : DNF, 53.30, DNF = *53.39* 
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, 3:01.60, DNF = *3:01.60* 
multi : 
pyraminx : 18.75, (10.90), 11.77, (DNF), 12.39 = *14.30* lol  
square-1 : (50.71), (31.67), 40.45, 38.53, 41.61 = *40.20* :fp 
megaminx : 
magic : 
master magic : 5.78, 5.81, (4.85), 5.16, (6.54) = *5.58*

FMC :


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 23, 2010)

*No results today*

Aaargh!!!

The changes to this Forum has made my program(s) useless or at least obsolete. 
I cannot tell how long it will take to fix this.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 23, 2010)

All well, I guess you'll have to do it with out the program.


Spoiler



Joking of course, take your time


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2010)

This was not easy, I am not at all sure that I got it right. 

So please check the results (your own at least) more than normal for faults.
Still congratulations to Simon as usual.

Then another thing, as there has been discussion of the points in the summary.
You get points for your place in each event 1p + 1p for each competitor you beat.
Then you get points just for participation, depending on the difficulty of the event. 
From 1 p for Magic and Master Magic to 9 p for 5x5BLD and 10 p for FMC. There's a 
fuller description in post #26 in the thread "Changes to weekly competition"
(I of course ought to know how to link to it).

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.60 onionhoney
 2.86 SimonWestlund
 3.81 joey
 3.82 Yes, We Can!
 4.03 wrbcube4
 4.12 asiahyoo1997
 4.62 kinch2002
 4.80 KboyForeverB
 4.95 04mucklowd
 4.99 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.22 @uguste
 5.61 Zane_C
 5.66 cuber952
 5.75 Evan Liu
 5.80 Mcuber5
 6.19 randomtoad
 6.83 Inf3rn0
 6.94 janelle
 6.96 Kenneth
 7.09 AvGalen
 7.24 Chrish
 7.93 Keroma12
 8.10 PeterV
 8.66 okayama
 8.89 pierrotlenageur
 9.73 iRiLLL
 9.91 coinman
 11.93 hatep
 16.47 BC1997
 26.53 aronpm
 27.04 Mike Hughey
 41.49 MatsBergsten
 DNF celli
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*3x3x3 *(39)

 10.09 Yes, We Can!
 10.13 onionhoney
 10.17 SimonWestlund
 10.41 asiahyoo1997
 11.47 MTGjumper
 12.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.56 joey
 15.00 kinch2002
 15.39 Evan Liu
 15.89 aronpm
 15.92 @uguste
 15.92 a small kitten
 16.02 undick
 16.03 pierrotlenageur
 16.68 ZB_FTW!!!
 17.44 Zane_C
 17.58 KboyForeverB
 17.94 dimwmuni
 18.18 randomtoad
 18.39 wrbcube4
 18.40 Chrish
 18.56 iRiLLL
 19.43 jamesdeanludlow
 20.04 RCTACameron
 20.73 AvGalen
 21.49 janelle
 22.16 hatep
 22.48 Mcuber5
 22.69 Keroma12
 23.60 okayama
 23.73 larf
 24.56 Lumej
 27.47 coinman
 28.35 PeterV
 29.41 supercuber86
 39.58 MatsBergsten
 44.51 BC1997
 1:01.70 ManSkirtBrew
 2:05.33 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(19)

 50.83 asiahyoo1997
 51.43 SimonWestlund
 51.46 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:05.48 kinch2002
 1:06.16 pierrotlenageur
 1:12.14 @uguste
 1:15.92 AvGalen
 1:19.01 KboyForeverB
 1:19.30 Evan Liu
 1:20.14 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:29.34 randomtoad
 1:35.20 Zane_C
 1:36.47 Mcuber5
 1:41.02 RCTACameron
 1:44.08 wrbcube4
 1:52.89 okayama
 2:00.02 iRiLLL
 2:27.13 Keroma12
 2:51.87 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:36.48 asiahyoo1997
 1:37.79 SimonWestlund
 1:47.72 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:09.17 kinch2002
 2:14.46 AvGalen
 2:15.33 pierrotlenageur
 2:15.90 iRiLLL
 2:33.47 KboyForeverB
 2:42.05 Keroma12
 2:48.30 aronpm
 2:50.65 @uguste
 2:53.83 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:56.13 Evan Liu
 3:46.32 wrbcube4
19:12.95 cmhardw
 DNF celli
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:56.73 SimonWestlund
 4:33.43 pierrotlenageur
 4:35.56 Keroma12
 5:31.89 AvGalen
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:53.66 SimonWestlund
 7:00.23 AvGalen
 7:17.45 Keroma12
 8:01.74 kinch2002
 8:47.35 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 16.83 a small kitten
 19.42 asiahyoo1997
 19.95 onionhoney
 20.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 21.24 SimonWestlund
 22.46 MTGjumper
 29.12 undick
 29.39 kinch2002
 30.69 ZB_FTW!!!
 30.84 Zane_C
 34.12 @uguste
 34.19 iRiLLL
 34.46 aronpm
 37.16 joey
 37.31 randomtoad
 39.41 janelle
 39.99 Evan Liu
 44.84 dimwmuni
 45.29 hatep
 46.50 wrbcube4
 46.78 pierrotlenageur
 48.06 AvGalen
 1:18.27 Keroma12
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF BC1997
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:38.22 kinch2002
 1:43.93 SimonWestlund
 4:16.92 ZB_FTW!!!
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 14.52 aronpm
 18.33 joey
 20.43 Evan Liu
 21.84 ZB_FTW!!!
 23.72 SimonWestlund
 25.36 Mike Hughey
 29.64 MatsBergsten
 30.75 kinch2002
 46.50 pierrotlenageur
 47.05 wrbcube4
 53.30 @uguste
 54.50 Mcuber5
 55.88 okayama
 56.52 AvGalen
 1:00.91 randomtoad
 1:19.73 Keroma12
 DNF hatep
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 56.16 x-colo-x
 1:08.12 Yes, We Can!
 1:10.80 aronpm
 1:15.59 SimonWestlund
 1:21.51 tkubo
 1:25.58 Mike Hughey
 1:27.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:43.55 kinch2002
 1:47.58 Zane_C
 2:02.36 MatsBergsten
 3:01.60 @uguste
 3:21.85 okayama
 4:37.06 pierrotlenageur
 4:46.78 AvGalen
 4:57.97 wrbcube4
 5:29.96 ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF dimwmuni
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 4:44.28 aronpm
 4:56.64 kinch2002
 5:46.17 MatsBergsten
 6:41.72 Mike Hughey
 8:18.51 bint2d
 8:33.65 SimonWestlund
 8:35.92 x-colo-x
18:18.25 okayama
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

14:31.66 cmhardw
16:34.10 Mike Hughey
17:39.22 kinch2002
57:16.66 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

8/9 (50:29)  MatsBergsten
7/7 (51:02)  tkubo
8/10 (35:47)  iRiLLL
3/3 ( 9:02)  Mike Hughey
3/3 (12:40)  SimonWestlund
5/7 (19:05)  aronpm
4/5 (20:12)  kinch2002
2/2 (21:26)  wrbcube4
2/3 (28:06)  okayama
0/2 (19:00)  ZB_FTW!!!
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 51.28 kinch2002
 1:25.85 AvGalen
 1:38.05 pierrotlenageur
 2:11.98 ZB_FTW!!!
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:12.70 asiahyoo1997
 1:14.03 SimonWestlund
 1:29.54 kinch2002
 1:30.09 pierrotlenageur
 1:30.62 Evan Liu
 1:30.90 @uguste
 1:56.69 Zane_C
 1:56.80 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:59.27 AvGalen
 2:16.90 randomtoad
 4:05.25 MatsBergsten
 4:31.82 supercuber86
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:47.28 SimonWestlund
 2:52.69 asiahyoo1997
 3:41.99 kinch2002
 3:52.22 pierrotlenageur
 4:00.30 AvGalen
 4:41.08 Evan Liu
 4:53.07 @uguste
 5:23.83 ZB_FTW!!!
*Magic*(9)

 1.40 Evan Liu
 1.45 SimonWestlund
 1.54 janelle
 1.78 Inf3rn0
 1.86 AvGalen
 2.07 pierrotlenageur
 2.70 Mcuber5
 4.10 okayama
 11.15 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.42 04mucklowd
 3.13 Evan Liu
 3.86 SimonWestlund
 4.36 Mike Hughey
 4.79 AvGalen
 4.98 ZB_FTW!!!
 5.58 @uguste
 15.77 okayama
*Clock*(9)

 7.74 kinch2002
 8.54 larf
 12.43 SimonWestlund
 12.55 aronpm
 13.60 Evan Liu
 16.81 ZB_FTW!!!
 16.87 AvGalen
 41.53 okayama
 2:54.17 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(13)

 5.24 SimonWestlund
 7.80 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.99 kinch2002
 10.77 asiahyoo1997
 10.91 Mcuber5
 10.93 Inf3rn0
 11.95 Evan Liu
 12.19 Zane_C
 13.13 AvGalen
 14.30 @uguste
 18.15 pierrotlenageur
 21.63 wrbcube4
 1:30.05 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(5)

 58.76 SimonWestlund
 2:49.97 kinch2002
 2:56.21 AvGalen
 3:17.09 Mike Hughey
 6:16.52 ZB_FTW!!!
*Square-1*(10)

 14.36 MTGjumper
 20.11 SimonWestlund
 37.03 Mcuber5
 40.20 @uguste
 42.11 Hyprul 9-ty2
 52.86 randomtoad
 57.99 AvGalen
 1:07.72 Inf3rn0
 1:15.11 ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

28 guusrs
29 okayama
35 ZB_FTW!!!
37 irontwig
37 iRiLLL
38 Kenneth
45 hatep
DNF  Keroma12
DNF  kinch2002
DNF  SimonWestlund

*Contest results*

331 SimonWestlund
290 kinch2002
180 ZB_FTW!!!
178 asiahyoo1997
172 AvGalen
166 aronpm
163 Evan Liu
163 @uguste
162 pierrotlenageur
156 Hyprul 9-ty2
131 Mike Hughey
120 iRiLLL
118 Zane_C
116 wrbcube4
114 okayama
106 joey
104 onionhoney
104 MatsBergsten
96 Yes, We Can!
94 randomtoad
94 Keroma12
85 KboyForeverB
85 Mcuber5
76 MTGjumper
61 a small kitten
58 janelle
54 hatep
53 undick
44 Inf3rn0
44 tkubo
43 dimwmuni
38 Chrish
37 04mucklowd
33 Kenneth
32 x-colo-x
29 RCTACameron
24 cuber952
23 PeterV
22 larf
22 cmhardw
20 coinman
20 jamesdeanludlow
20 guusrs
19 BC1997
17 irontwig
12 bint2d
11 supercuber86
11 Lumej
9 celli
5 ManSkirtBrew


----------



## @uguste (Sep 25, 2010)

All my results are missing...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *4x4 BLD:* DNF(33 minutes), DNS, DNS = DNF
> _3 orange centres were solved at the start, and two at the end  I definitely didn't memo that wrong, so it had to've been execution. Corners were solved. 4 centres weren't, 12 edges weren't. I really wasn't ready to try this. For one, there were cases I didn't know how to solve (on the edges), that I used 5x5 parity for  and also, I came up with which letters belonged where, while memoing. I was like, k, this can be R... Very happy with this. It felt like 3 hours, so I was in a hurry to get started. I was surprised when I checked the time at the end, and was only half an hour._
> *3x3 MTS:* 2:44.33, 2:13.31, 2:37.18, 1:45.46, 1:37.65 =
> _Wow, this is fun. Last time I tried it I hated it. Using a lbl approach. On the 2:37.18, there was an unsolved corner in the first layer, which threw me off when I was doing the LL._
> ...


These results were missing. They kinda matter, as about 3 places were decided by less than 10 points, so these should push me up the rankings a little.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 26, 2010)

@uguste said:


> All my results are missing...


 
Sorry, yours were just missing because I downloaded to early and forgot to check
for new ones. 

@ZB, same for you. You now stepped up to shared 3:d place .

Another little note about the points. You only get competition points if you get an ok
result or make all scrambles. This means for bld events that you don't get points for
one or two dnf:s, you must make a try for all three scrambles.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 26, 2010)

My 3BLD and OH results are missing, they were the last ones I edited in so it makes sense. I didn't go very well but they were:
OH: 29.82, (35.55), (27.91), 33.79, 28.92 = 30.84
3x3x3 BLD: 1:47.58, DNF, DNF = 1:47.58 
That'll be swish if it isn't to much trouble to edit them in.


----------



## okayama (Sep 27, 2010)

My 3x3x3, 2x2x2 BLD, 5x5x5 BLD (2nd try added), and Clock results are missing. Could you add these results please?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 28, 2010)

okayama said:


> My 3x3x3, 2x2x2 BLD, 5x5x5 BLD (2nd try added), and Clock results are missing. Could you add these results please?


 
Done


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I won 3x3x3 for the first time ever


----------

